# Orange kush



## Widow Maker (Jul 8, 2007)

A friend gave me this strain. I heard it was pretty good but couldnt find much about it on the web. Anyone know who sells this or may have some info on it.


----------



## affliction (Jul 8, 2007)

heard about it, i heard it was nice aswell, i couldnt find much for you either...

good luck


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 8, 2007)

Orange Kush - 420 Magazine

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Orange Kush and Diesel Kush...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 8, 2007)

or maybe... (lol)

Orange Herbal Kush

what is that stuff????

it looks just like mary jane...


----------



## affliction (Jul 8, 2007)

looks dank as shit


----------



## Ghost-tsohG (Jul 8, 2007)

yep thats orange kush. that shit is tight. where im from it is up in the higher kind bud plants. in other words, it fucks you up. i can get some here in the springs but is exspensive. a half 8 is like 30 dollars, i think. over here its a lighter green with dominating orange lines, last time i smoked it, it was just the little lines pulled off the bud a smoked (that FUCKS you up lol)


----------



## vxscott18 (Sep 7, 2008)

can you grow orange kush outside? and if so how


----------



## tyler1117 (Sep 7, 2008)

i smoked it it good shit too much money to buy it i say just grow it


----------



## forrestthehippie420 (Aug 25, 2009)

i just got a whole bag of it and i thinks its awesome after about 6 hits from a bubbler i was fucking tripping


----------



## r1790 (Nov 25, 2009)

thread looks like it my be dead but what ever, thats what iam growing right now, it good stuff, i can pick it up for 20 a gram. its a nice good old sativa but the guy i got it from harvested it a lil early so i bet my will be better


----------



## stevo1209 (Feb 16, 2012)

i picked sme up ill take a picture when i can find a decent camera


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 16, 2012)

its what my friend has going now. tasty, body high, with moderate couch-magnet. a nice evening smoke. add dried orange peels, hanging in a stocking, in cure jar for added orange (and i mean orange) flavor. it has Blueberry genetics.


----------

